# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Ultimate Coil + Omega Savage - All EU & Aether (NA) datacenters!

## arigatofriend

Hello!

*We are selling on ALL EU (Chaos) Datacenter & Aether (NA) Datacenter!*

Chaos (EU):

•Cerberus
•Lich
•Louisoix
•Moogle
•Odin
•Omega
•Phoenix
•Ragnarok
•Shiva
•Zodiark

Aether (NA):

•Adamantoise
•Balmung 
•Cactuar 
•Coeurl 
•Faerie 
•Gilgamesh 
•Goblin 
•Jenova 
•Mateus 
•Midgardsormr 
•Sargatanas 
•Siren 
•Zalera



*What we sell*

We are currently selling:

Unending Coil of Bahamut (Ultimate)
Omega Savage
Other content also available under certain conditions

*Who we are*

We are a well established static with a history of successful sales with repeated customers. Your sale will be done efficiently and professionally.

*How is works*

Add me on discord ari#4896. We will go over pricing and schedule. Once we agree on price and schedule, payments will be done thru Paypal, in advance before the scheduled run.


We look forward to run with you in FFXIV!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## leoalexandernicholas

Hi, I've added you on discord and keen to talk about this!

Thanks

----------


## arigatofriend

Hello! Sorry, I was on vacation for 2 weeks, just accepted your discord!

----------


## megadarren

I can't seem to find you on discord

----------


## arigatofriend

This is the old post. My new discord ID is ari#3389

----------


## megadarren

I've sent you a request on discord

----------

